
Load JavaScript with IsInputPending() on Chrome 74 Proposed and Used by Facebook - _nalply
https://code.fb.com/developer-tools/isinputpending-api/
======
_nalply
Also related: Chrome Origin Trials:
[https://github.com/GoogleChrome/OriginTrials](https://github.com/GoogleChrome/OriginTrials)

